# Will BSNL Wi-fi Router work with Cable broadband



## Cool Buddy (Mar 22, 2013)

I have BSNL wi-fi router (DNA A211-I). But I'm getting this connection disconnected and opting for cheaper cable broadband.

I wanted to know if I plug the Cable in my router, will I be able to access Internet over Wi-Fi?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

it should work because any adsl modem which has more than 1 lan port is also a router.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 14, 2013)

OK, so I got SITI broadband installed.
I plugged in the cable to LAN 1 and my PC to LAN 2. I am able to login and use the internet connection. However I cannot access internet over wi-fi from my phone. Is it possible to configure this router to use the connection over wi-fi?
I tried putting the IP adress and gateway under Advanced>Routing>Static route. but it shows an error and does not save the configuration.
Any help making this work?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

many cable ISP lock the connection to single mac address to prevent misuse of connection.in your modem settings(lan/internet/connection) search for an option named mac cloning/mac spoofing & there enable it & enter your PC mac address.after doing this just login once from any connected device & net access should be available on all connected devices to router.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not locked to Mac. I managed to connect using my phone by putting the IP adress, Gateway etc. in my Wi-Fi settings in the phone. This way it does work but I'll have to configure each device individually. Even then I can't use it from all devices coz the login is allowed only from IE, no other browser. 
Once I login from PC, I can connect from phone, but not the other way round.
Guess I'll have to buy a normal router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

first try what i suggested if your modem has this option.just login once from IE using desktop & after that net should work on any device connected to modem.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 15, 2013)

I already looked for it, but could not find the option anywhere. That's why I tried like this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2013)

then get a tp-link wifi router.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2013)

I am curious about this too. Since I plan on taking a cable broadband connection soon. I have a Tp-link W89861d router. 
Will that one have the same issue as the bsnl router which OP has mentioned?

(I am sorry if this is hijacking the thread,but it seemed pointless to create a whole new thread to ask a single question.Apologies.)


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 15, 2013)

It's ok. Not hijacking the thread. If it's an ADSL router, it could face the same issues


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2013)

Its this one =>  TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

It says its an adsl2+ wireless router. I am currently on bsnl broadband plan while using this router and I do get to use my laptop via wi-fi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2013)

my 2.5 years old tp-link wired adsl modem/router has this mac spoofing option.only reason @op(cool buddy) is facing this issue is because he has one of those cheap modems supplied by ISPs(bsnl/mtnl/airtel).


----------

